# Snout too long? pictures included...



## KITKAT (Feb 21, 2010)

do you think my female pitbull is a mix? i think her snout is too long but some people say that she does look like the ORIGINAL pitbull terrier, since people are breeding them with English Bulldogs to make a "better" looking pit...please let me know you're opinion on her. she's only 1 year and 2 months old. I'm not sure what her parents looked like because i got her off someone that couldn't take care of her anymore and she was only 6 months old at the time; i do not associate with those people anymore.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks pitty to me but she could be mixed with something else. He tail does not look like a typical pit bull tail. Her muzzle looks normal for a pit IMO. There is no way to say for sure without knowing her pedigree but she's cute!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah the tail doesn't look "right" for this breed, but the snout looks fine. cute dog!


----------



## KITKAT (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks and yeah her tail does curl up often


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe mixed with ridge back? look at the hair pattern on the back and the face looks a little ridge back too. Just a thought


----------



## KITKAT (Feb 21, 2010)

i dont think she's mixed with that because she's really small and she only weighs 42 pounds


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

she's a mix of some sort but she does have a pit bull snout. Not too long.


----------



## KITKAT (Feb 21, 2010)

alrightt thanks


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

The muzzle on a apbt can be long or short depending on the bloodlines. Many gamebred type dogs have a longer muzzle and less distinct stop than show dogs or bullies. The tail looks a little furry, but that could be the angle of the pic. Overall a nice looking pit bull, and looks a lot more pure than many of the papered ones on here.


----------



## KITKAT (Feb 21, 2010)

ye i was told by a breeder that she looks alot like a game bred pit then anything so i guess that's what she could be


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Terra says your girl's muzzle is just fine.  I think hers is an advantage in terms of stamina.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

her tail hairs are too long but her muzzle looks fine. she does look to be a mix tho..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She has a great snout. I can't stand how short my dogs snouts are. Its one of my biggest peeves over my dogs lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very pretty dog!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, she looks JUST like my Carter. I mean JUST like him. I sadly don't have too many photos of him. Lost a lot of them in a hard drive crash then my Webshots page decided to delete some of them  It makes me want to cry just thinking of it.

No clue what mix he was. He was adopted out as a Boxer/Lab mix. I believe he was Lab, not sure what else. I don't like this photo of him. I was messing around by yelling at him. He thought he was really in trouble. I feel bad for it now but yeah.



Your pup is beautiful! A mix for sure!


----------



## pits and bobs (Oct 23, 2010)

hello u got a lovely dog but it looks like its got ridgeback in her i have the same prob as wel with my dog i dont no what he is i was told hes a amstaff but i think hes a pit cross mastiff


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ahh.. Just get you one of those "inconclusive" DNA tests;  (A poke @ DNA diss')
Na.. your dog looks to be pure.. the dog carter is most likely a APBT/ROTT mix.. BOXER is the former Kempfer dogs from germany that were fighting bulldogs AKA pitbulls, the dogs here split some went into the American gamedog stock the others, followed suit after Germany to create the German Bulldog AKA Boxer, SO when the two cross you get a LONG LEGGED AM STAFF, but a pit X rott, well thats the shape and make you get, colors vary usually a solid something with white chest. I have an APBT/ROTT mix I call my moutain cur, she is all black with rotti red highlights in the sung; I've seen many APBT crosses with EVERYTHING, rat terriers, whippets, mastiffs, you name it even dachsunds. Your dog if crossed is like someone who had a real nice tightly bred dog, and it was bred to a scatter bred dog. The fish hook tail that IS NOT BUSHY is a sign of the Original Bulldog, and the snipey snout is a sign of the "TERRIER". I have posted many pics in posts to describe this, the first "Terriers" pictured were inbred from the "bulldog" and they look like some Firey OFRN dogs; the "bulldog" is the game bred APBT pictures to way back and historical notes as well to back that up. IMO you have what would be and can be considered a APBT, a great friend non the less


----------

